# the worst bow ever made



## BillKhampa (Jan 3, 2018)

maybe this will start a big fight, but, I am just curious what was the worst bow ever made?


----------



## douglasjwood (Apr 19, 2017)

Any brand that gets boight, and sits idle on the shelf, never gets shot. That is the worst.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

douglasjwood said:


> Any brand that gets boight, and sits idle on the shelf, never gets shot. That is the worst.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


wow i was thinking of brand, but your response is dead on


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

PSE Baby G...hated that bow.


----------



## douglasjwood (Apr 19, 2017)

Brand is really irrelevant. You should want to shoot, and not let it sit idle. Otherwise as I said, it's the worst brand.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

I had a old pearson spoiler that thing would fly out of your hand when you shot it kicked like a mule


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Bowtech 82nd or general .both are bombs just waiting to blow up .


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Golden Eagle Formula ... I had two of those damn things blow up on me during 3 D shoots .... both blew apart right in the middle of the grip upon the release GE sent me a new one after the first Blew.... then the second did the same thing ... both were all white for 3d... I had a camo version for hunting... sold it ASAP after the 2nd explosion... magnesium risers couldnt handle the stress...


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

High country iron mace


----------



## douglasjwood (Apr 19, 2017)

I have a Bowtech BTX31. Many would claim it's a bomb waiting to explode. I love it, love shooting it. Nicest bow I've ever owned. Even if it blows up, it will be my favorite and someone else's worst. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

How would a guy ever pic? 

Mathews has had so many of them! LMAO


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

enkriss said:


> PSE Baby G...hated that bow.


Lol!!
Beat me to it. This was the most returned bow when I worked at Cabelas. We had over 100 returned turds sitting in the warehouse, waiting to gather more dust in the bargain cave. We couldn't give the damn things away.


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Any of the performance bows, by any of the bow companies, made during the time frame when they first started experimenting with egg shaped cams and Fast Flight strings (say roughly mid 80's to mid 90's). Seems like most of those things were rude, annoying beasts to shoot. Noisy, vibrating, hand shocking beasts.


----------



## Deertracker11 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hoyt Vantage Pro. I'm still convinced I got a defect.


----------



## leterflyagain (Jul 30, 2011)

enkriss said:


> PSE Baby G...hated that bow.


But they were Soooo quiet. Haha had a buddy that had one and made me jump everytime he let er loose


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Apparently, none y'all shot compound bows in the 70's!


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hoyt Trykon. Draw cycle was AWFUL.
Mathews Reezen. Shot it as soon as it came out. Spongy back wall, vibrated like a tuning fork triggering the creation of the later released harmonic stabilizer, and awful draw cycle. 

Prob the worst mathews I've even handled, and I've had quite a few of them.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Well when you take a great bow such as the 2007 Commander and change to cams the following year with needle bearings that wear out. That makes for a bad bow.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

joffutt1 said:


> Hoyt Trykon. Draw cycle was AWFUL.
> Mathews Reezen. Shot it as soon as it came out. Spongy back wall, vibrated like a tuning fork triggering the creation of the later released harmonic stabilizer, and awful draw cycle.
> 
> Prob the worst mathews I've even handled, and I've had quite a few of them.


I had a reezen for a few years and shot it very well in the three years I hunted with it I never missed an animal other than a coyote at 50plus moving and that was well north of a dozen animals.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

enkriss said:


> PSE Baby G...hated that bow.



A rare find and nicely priced also: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PSE-Baby-G-Bow-and-Arrow-/302275451294?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## deerslayer985 (Jan 26, 2015)

Don't know if it was the worst ever made, but the worst I shot. Mathews blackmax......couldnt shoot that bow accurate past 30 yards.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

One man's "junk" is another man's "treasure" sort of fits. 

I think every brand of bow has had it's demon.


----------



## 1faith (Dec 8, 2010)

Hoyt Trykon, Hoyt Vipertec with Spirals. I've owned most every brand made, some great bows and not so great but for me I have had more problems with Hoyt than any other bow.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hoyt rx1 if we use value as the metric


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

I say Mathews reezen. I think that started a downward spiral for Mathews that they just recently crawled out of with the halon series bows. I also did not like the aluminum defiant bows. Their is countless others I was not a fan of in the last decade but if have to say the reezen is #1 for the most overhyped pos

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

bghunter7311 said:


> Hoyt rx1 if we use value as the metric


He said worst bow made... only problem with the rx-1 is that people can't afford to shoot it. Understandable as it's quite pricey but so is the carbon stealth. Same price tag. Maybe a grow with me type bow would suit people's needs if they don't have the money but ya get what ya pay for even with them. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fireman2019 (Oct 18, 2009)

Mathews Reezen 7.0 for me. Huge disappointment!


----------



## Kyle_Ensley (Jan 25, 2017)

My worst bow was a pse firestorm lite. Sounded like a shotgun going off. Hard as hell to pull back(by comparison to others) and was a little slow.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

enkriss said:


> PSE Baby G...hated that bow.


100% AGREE P.O.S. before they "tamed" speed


----------



## Njdeerhunter76 (Jan 10, 2018)

joffutt1 said:


> Hoyt Trykon. Draw cycle was AWFUL.


This guy sure likes his!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5378645


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

bghunter7311 said:


> I had a reezen for a few years and shot it very well in the three years I hunted with it I never missed an animal other than a coyote at 50plus moving and that was well north of a dozen animals.


I still have one and hunt with it. No problems and shoots well.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Worst bow I've ever owned was a Mathews reezen 6.5

Dave Watson, "340fps never felt so good" my *****!!!


----------



## ksbowhunter102 (Oct 13, 2017)

Mathews Reezen, without a doubt the worst shooting bow I ever owned.


----------



## BigMike1223 (Sep 21, 2013)

Had a AR34 that kept splitting the top the limb. It was smooth and quiet until it sounded like a 22/250 went of when she would split about a 4 inch long 1/4 inch wide strip right down the middle of the limb.


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

Hoyt Trykon XL,hated it


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

I have been lucky buying bows I like to shoot. My least favorite is the favorite of many, elite gt500. It was boring to shoot, and I NEVER liked the grip.

Back when I shot an old golden eagle, or Jennings, I didn't know any different, that was a mid range bow back then, and at the time I liked them.


----------



## Dmax81 (Dec 1, 2015)

I’d say Rytera


----------



## ESSEJ (Sep 22, 2015)

Martin Cougar Speed Flight w/ Mega Wheel cams. Worst string stretcher I’ve ever owned. Couldn’t keep in time to save your *****..


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Any Martin


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I had a PSE Carrera. Nasty..
Kept it a total of 2 weeks.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Deertracker11 said:


> Hoyt Vantage Pro. I'm still convinced I got a defect.


I had one of these. It was super slow, but smooth. It still had wooden limbs.


----------



## mxkop (Aug 4, 2004)

archer58 in pa said:


> I had a PSE Carrera. Nasty..
> Kept it a total of 2 weeks.


I'll second this! But.....I got rid of mine in 2 days! Seriously


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I never owned a PSE back in the day, but my friends did. Fast but extremely noisy. Probably why I never owned one. To this day, if I hear someone say “deer jumped the string,” I think PSE. This may not reflect today’s bows........


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Never got a long with my Jennings Buckmaster lite. The one thing I remember with that bow was the string and cable would stretch and stretch worse than anything I have ever seen. I was very young then and there was no Archerytalk to figure out all the tuning issues I was having. I wish I could have that bow back with a new set of strings to see if I can shoot that bow better.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Hoyt Trykon


----------



## B y r o n (Jan 29, 2018)

BowKil said:


> Apparently, none y'all shot compound bows in the 70's!


Well some of us did but I loved my Jennings!


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

My least favorite bow was an Athens Accomplice. That bow did not agree with me at all. Sold it in a month.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

My Trykon is my back-up bow. I've had since I bought it new in 2006. I never had that "hump" issue many complained about. It was a barn-burner at 316 fps!


----------



## bikesnbroadhead (Feb 12, 2012)

owned a bunch over the years all Mathews since the solo cam was invented some were better than others I had an outback that was what I thought the worst Mathews bow I owned just could not shoot it


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Hoyt Uktra Tec with Spirals. Man I hated that thing!! But in it's defense, that was back in the day before I didn't know about yoke tuning. I couldnt get that thing to shoot an arrow straight to save my life. Second up would be the two Martin Bengals I had. That's right, TWO. The first one split five sets of limbs before they replaced it, the second one did the same thing and the limbs they sent to replace it were a different camo with different pocket shape but they expected me to make them work. I ran away from Martin as fast as possible after that!


----------



## WASHECA (Jan 3, 2012)

I had a Mathews mq1 that chewed up cables like a dog to a bone but I think It probably had something wrong w/ it, still killed stuff w/ it though. also had a reezen 7.0. very bad bow and whats worse I traded a switchback for it. that was a mistake only had it less than a yr and traded it for a z7 extreme.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

0nepin said:


> Bowtech 82nd or general .both are bombs just waiting to blow up .


I’ve missed two animals in my bowhunting life

Both were with 82nd, I “thought” I loved that bow I praised it at the time, my ego wouldn’t let the truth come forward

That bow sucked for me


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Olink said:


> My least favorite bow was an Athens Accomplice. That bow did not agree with me at all. Sold it in a month.


I owned exactly ONE Athens.....the R120 and likewise did not like that bow at all. Huge disappointment and has kept me from trying any of the newer Athen's bows. Some say they are great, but I am sticking with Obsession and Prime.


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Kyle_Ensley said:


> My worst bow was a pse firestorm lite. Sounded like a shotgun going off. Hard as hell to pull back(by comparison to others) and was a little slow.


I completely agree. My firestorm Lite was a terrible experience. Just talking about that bow is going to bring my target panic back.


----------



## Macs69 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hoyt Flashpoint FastFlite. Worst bow ever. Went from my lovely Golden Eagle Formula 3D to this, and my shooting went downhill terribly. Came to find out that another guy that bought one from the same dealer actually cut it up in 3" pieces, stuffed it back in the box, and shipped it back to Hoyt. Hated that bow, and soured me on Hoyt for a good long time.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rytera Nemesis or Martin Silencer.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

Elite Answer. Cam lean like crazy. Hated the banana grip too.


----------



## page xt (Mar 26, 2011)

All of my bows must have been junk, I couldn't shoot any of them well had to be the bows!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

So let the bow pick you and don't buy into the marketing.... Just about all the bows mentioned except PSE Baby G.... I've worked one and the owners loved them. I replaced the strings and cables on most mentioned and helped tune.... Just goes to show the bow gotta fit you and be tuned. This thread is entertaining.


----------



## Laars (Apr 26, 2015)

Golden Eagle Formula 3D with the riser blocks. No matter how you gripped it, that string would smack your wrist. Long before string stops were developed.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

0nepin said:


> Bowtech 82nd or general .both are bombs just waiting to blow up .


The 82nd I tried had NO valley. Ease off just a tad and that thing took off on you.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

ISHTAR! Nothing worse than ISHTAR.


----------



## LA Archer (Aug 8, 2003)

I can't choose between two, a Hoyt Ultra Tec with spiral cams and the Elite Impulse 34. I bought the Ultra Tec used and had never shot spirals before, however I shot the Impulse several times and thought I liked it. After a few months I hated the huge bump and the end.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

LIMBSAVOR DEADZONE BOWS!!!!

Omg if i ever met the guy who designed these bows i would slap him! They wouldn't hold tune, they were loud, and the only bow to date i had limb problems with. At the time it was a common joke to say that the deadzone bow was where the company got all there ideas on bow silencing. I literally shot a 776 grain arrow out of both of mine and it was still loud!

BEAR WHITETAIL II!!!

Someone actually stole this bow out of my car. I wasn't sad at all.

GOLDEN EAGLE SPLITFIRE 32!!!

The second arrow out of this bow was different than the first!!! Try to figure that one out. First shot was anywhere, no clue. Second shot was right on the money. I missed a huge buck with this bow at 17 yards and i have to say, this was the only bow i did a happy gilmore on. I'm sure it's still sitting in that rock pile out in the middle of nowhere rotting away.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Dmax81 said:


> I’d say Rytera


Alien X was my favorite of all time (though I think the triax will be my new favorite)


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

I have not had a bow yet that I hated, they all flung arrows! Now there are some I preferred over others but I never hated a bow.


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

0nepin said:


> Bowtech 82nd or general .both are bombs just waiting to blow up .


Man, I have the exact same opinion of the 101st Airborne. That bow was a deathtrap. I still hold a grudge with bowtech over the way their sales manager treated me trying to warranty that blown up bow. I think I got him fired. He sure as hell deserved it.


----------



## Adam634 (Jan 2, 2013)

My least favorite that I’ve owned has been a Matthews creed

Hated the draw cycle, slow and heavy as hell


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Two from the old days.....

Hoyt Superslam. Worst grip ever made.

Alpine, can't remember the model. BIG egg shaped cams. It was a real shooter for about 500 arrows then required a re-tune. I'd shoot 3Ds on the weekends then tune on Monday.


----------



## sjj1856 (Sep 23, 2014)

I once had a Jennings forked lighting that I never could get right. I traded it to a buddy in college for $50 and a case of beer. He managed to get it right and even killed deer with it.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Reezen for me.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

With out a doubt.


bghunter7311 said:


> Hoyt rx1 if we use value as the metric


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I’m sure countless opening days were missed because of the 101st ,82nd airborne generals and allegiance that blew up


cuttingedge said:


> Man, I have the exact same opinion of the 101st Airborne. That bow was a deathtrap. I still hold a grudge with bowtech over the way their sales manager treated me trying to warranty that blown up bow. I think I got him fired. He sure as hell deserved it.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

page xt said:


> All of my bows must have been junk, I couldn't shoot any of them well had to be the bows!



LOL :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

PSE Baby G; first bow I ever owned besides my dads hand me down. Spent alot of time with it, unfortunately. Accurate but the draw cycle was terrible, hand shock was terrible, LOUD.
Reezen series from Mathews. Worked on countless numbers of these when I worked in shops during college. Once they were in tune, they were fine. They must have just been out to get me. Most of them had to have the left yoke twisted waaaaay up if I remember correctly. 
Diamond Fear No Evil/Deadeye. Terrible draw. Chewed cables. Popped limbs. 
82nd Airborne. Watched multiple limbs crack at full draw. Talk about a pucker factor. 
I'm sure there are a few more that I've sworn at during my shop days...just can't remember them at the moment.


----------



## Kyle_Ensley (Jan 25, 2017)

dbow said:


> LIMBSAVOR DEADZONE BOWS!!!!
> 
> Omg if i ever met the guy who designed these bows i would slap him! They wouldn't hold tune, they were loud, and the only bow to date i had limb problems with. At the time it was a common joke to say that the deadzone bow was where the company got all there ideas on bow silencing. I literally shot a 776 grain arrow out of both of mine and it was still loud!
> 
> ...


I still think you got a lemon. My limbsaver dz30 shot awesome. I regularly averaged 290s in 3d and spots. Shot awesome.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

griffwar said:


> I have not had a bow yet that I hated, they all flung arrows! Now there are some I preferred over others but I never hated a bow.


Agreed. Think a better topic would be the ugliest. For that I would vote prior to 18 pse and those plain Jane just awful looking prime target bows.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Bear Polar LTD. I'd take any bow from the last 10 years over that thing.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Reflex Excursion, buddy had one, most crossbows are quieter, the vibration was enormous.


----------



## jwagnoswag (Oct 16, 2017)

PSE x force lol. That thing was trash


----------



## deerslayerro (May 17, 2006)

jwagnoswag said:


> PSE x force lol. That thing was trash


2nd That!


----------



## Macs69 (Jan 2, 2012)

Laars said:


> Golden Eagle Formula 3D with the riser blocks. No matter how you gripped it, that string would smack your wrist. Long before string stops were developed.


Hmmmmmm, I shot the living heck out of one of these, and never had that experience. In fact, I just got one off of eBay for $22.65 with a TM Hunter rest (plus $25 shipping), and the string doesn't hit your wrist. It seems heavy and clunky, and the grip is Sasquatch sized, but the string doesn't hit your wrist. I'm going to set it up and shoot it, just so I can play head games with my friends with new bows....


----------



## Whitetip Hunter (Jul 27, 2006)

BowKil said:


> Apparently, none y'all shot compound bows in the 70's!



Bingo ^^ Bear Delta V - York STO (shoot through overdrive). I had a Jennings Super T with metal hangers holding the "eccentric wheels". BUT they all killed deer. Junk by today's standards. Cutting edge in their time.


----------



## traparatus (Nov 25, 2016)

It's not even close to the worst bow but I've really enjoyed watching the evolution of Mathews HTR. It went from 'Oh my God, this is the most amazing technology ever, compound bow world will never be the same' to 'Why the hell does this thing cost $1100?' to 'Good God, I've dropped the price all the way down to $450 and I still can't give this thing away'. All in one year.


----------



## Macs69 (Jan 2, 2012)

traparatus said:


> It's not even close to the worst bow but I've really enjoyed watching the evolution of Mathews HTR. It went from 'Oh my God, this is the most amazing technology ever, compound bow world will never be the same' to 'Why the hell does this thing cost $1100?' to 'Good God, I've dropped the price all the way down to $450 and I still can't give this thing away'. All in one year.


There must be something wrong with me. I actually really like my HTR. It shoots like mad, and is dead quiet.


----------



## Dirty Thirty (Jan 25, 2017)

Disclaimer: I'm not counting anything pre-2000 because let's be honest, everything was pretty bad back then, compared to now, anyway. 

Worst hunting bow is pretty close for me.The Bowtech General was awful mostly because there was something like a 1/100 chance to get one that would explode within 1000 shots. They obviously got recalled (many of you probably remember all the threads about that). Any of the Mathews Reezin bows (actually, just Mathews in general from about 2009 to about 2013) were pretty exceptionally awful too. The Oneida bows that were trendy in the early to mid 2000's were interesting too. I don't think I ever saw anyone shoot remotely close to decent with one of those things. 

Worst target bow in my recent memory is pretty solidly the Mathews Conquest Triumph. Pretty sure exactly no one shot well with those things. The innovative "razor blades on your hand" grip that literally everyone who had the misfortune to own one shaved down was pretty interesting too. 

Also, I'm not considering any of the random small companies that never made very good (or very popular) products to begin with, because then the list would just be boring and full of APA bows/"X we make Kevin Strothers-styled bows that were good in 2006 company".


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Macs69 said:


> There must be something wrong with me. I actually really like my HTR. It shoots like mad, and is dead quiet.


I never owned an HTR but I had a friend who did. He tried selling it this year in order to upgrade to a Triax and we both were shocked as to how low he had to drop it to sell it. I think the reason was because the word was out as to how slow it actually was. People didn't want to buy a bow that had a 318 IBO rating (from mathews catalog) in this day and age.


----------



## rick prather (Aug 23, 2007)

Hoyt "Smoke". YUCK!!!!!


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

I've gotta add one of the worst cam systems I've ever shot were the Martin Nitrous X shoot throughs. I love low let off and a cam that forces you to maintain back tension, such as Spirals...but DAMN those nitrous cams were just plain un-shootable! 

I shot a High Country carbon just once, and I can honestly say I've never in my life felt a bow that had so much hand shock. It left my hand tingly and in pain. I feel terrible for anyone who bought one of those turds.


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

Has to be the Mathews Triumph even the pros couldn't shoot those crappy limb pockets.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Which one ? The original xforce hf 6 might be best bow ever manufactured imho ,definitely the most influential bow ever made .matter of fact it changed how every manufacturer designs there bows . The 2007 xforce hf 6 is the bow that advanced the entire archery industry


jwagnoswag said:


> PSE x force lol. That thing was trash


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

First time I shot the high country carbon bow it literally jumped out of my hand


CarpCommander said:


> I've gotta add one of the worst cam systems I've ever shot were the Martin Nitrous X shoot throughs. I love low let off and a cam that forces you to maintain back tension, such as Spirals...but DAMN those nitrous cams were just plain un-shootable!
> 
> I shot a High Country carbon just once, and I can honestly say I've never in my life felt a bow that had so much hand shock. It left my hand tingly and in pain. I feel terrible for anyone who bought one of those turds.


----------



## bowhunter52881 (Apr 22, 2017)

Bowtech 101st airborne. Absolutely horrible limbs. Should name it blowtech!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsimmons (Feb 19, 2006)

PSE Citation had a harsh draw and even worst kick. Try all kind of things trying to tame that kick!


----------



## Johnny67241 (Aug 27, 2017)

Mine was the Hoyt smoke even though I killed the biggest buck of my life with but then traded it to my taxidermist for my shoulder mount


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

1st Mathews Monster. I think my arm is still laying on the floor at that shop.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

PSE Infinity Magma for me.

Killed my first deer with that bow. But I never could get it to shoot better than a paper plate grouping.


----------



## traparatus (Nov 25, 2016)

Macs69 said:


> There must be something wrong with me. I actually really like my HTR. It shoots like mad, and is dead quiet.


Oh, no. Nothing wrong, it's a perfectly lovely bow. It's more about how much bow you get for your dollar and the incredible Mathews advertising machine.

If there was any truth in advertising, an HTR ad would say 'Do you dream of owning a nice, quiet, kinda slow bow for twice the cost of other nice, quiet, slow bows? Do you enjoy rapid depreciation and perfectly round objects? Get a Mathews HTR today!'


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I cant say this is the worst bow I've ever shot but it sure has the most handshock of any bow out their...After I won the 1979 NFAA outdoor Nationals in the Pro Bowhunter division Fred Bear sent me a signed Kodiak Hunter takedown (that I absolutely love) and he sent me a set of Longbow limbs with it. Talk about shooting a 2x4..those longbow limbs are like shooting a brick..I cant complain though..that bow will never leave my possession.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

douglasjwood said:


> I have a Bowtech BTX31. Many would claim it's a bomb waiting to explode. I love it, love shooting it. Nicest bow I've ever owned. Even if it blows up, it will be my favorite and someone else's worst.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Lol, of course a Bowtech guy would be the first one to say the opposite of what the thread is asking.


----------



## Louie dog (Jun 30, 2016)

Any Hoyt had 3 blow up on me in 3 years never will I waist my time or money on them


----------



## douglasjwood (Apr 19, 2017)

MNarrow said:


> Lol, of course a Bowtech guy would be the first one to say the opposite of what the thread is asking.


All I was saying is what one person loves might be another person's most hated/worst bow. Look at my posts above that. I wouldn't say I'm exclusively a Bowtech guy, just happens to be the bow I have right now. I have had that, a Proline, three different Brownings, and several long bows. You want a terrible bow, go back and find a Browning Bantam. It was a lobber. 20 yards you could see the arc. Loud and the only reason it didn't jump out of your hand was because it was so slow!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Louie dog said:


> Any Hoyt had 3 blow up on me in 3 years never will I waist my time or money on them


You gotta nock an arrow on the string before you let er' go man!


----------



## bowman757 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hoyt VTEC for me...it gave me fits! My Dealer sent it back to Hoyt 3 times. I actually gave it away.


----------



## Macs69 (Jan 2, 2012)

traparatus said:


> Oh, no. Nothing wrong, it's a perfectly lovely bow. It's more about how much bow you get for your dollar and the incredible Mathews advertising machine.
> 
> If there was any truth in advertising, an HTR ad would say 'Do you dream of owning a nice, quiet, kinda slow bow for twice the cost of other nice, quiet, slow bows? Do you enjoy rapid depreciation and perfectly round objects? Get a Mathews HTR today!'


Lol, love it. I only have $515 in mine including the QAD HDX, sling, and stabilizer. Pokey shoots just fine.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Mallardbreath said:


> Bear Polar LTD. I'd take any bow from the last 10 years over that thing.


wow had one of those, sloooooow


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Easy answer, my first bow, back in the 80'S, a Browning Mirage. Bought it at a Pro shop, they set it up and gave me a hour of range time, plus some lessons. All was going pretty good until I pulled it back and BAM! The riser broke in half at the rest hole, cables (steel) wrapped around my arm, arrow still on the string, I didn't know what happened. Luckily the tech was shooting beside me also, and saw it all. He was speechless, Browning wouldn't cover the bow, said it was dry fired. The shop gave me a High Country to shoot, I liked it a lot better. I hope to never have anything like that happen again.--BB


----------



## douglasjwood (Apr 19, 2017)

Bourbon Boy said:


> Easy answer, my first bow, back in the 80'S, a Browning Mirage. Bought it at a Pro shop, they set it up and gave me a hour of range time, plus some lessons. All was going pretty good until I pulled it back and BAM! The riser broke in half at the rest hole, cables (steel) wrapped around my arm, arrow still on the string, I didn't know what happened. Luckily the tech was shooting beside me also, and saw it all. He was speechless, Browning wouldn't cover the bow, said it was dry fired. The shop gave me a High Country to shoot, I liked it a lot better. I hope to never have anything like that happen again.--BB


Had a Browning Excelerator do almost the same thing. Mine split in the upper riser. Browning didn't want to stand behind it either, but after asking to be bumped up the chain several times, they finally sent me a replacement.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Proline any model-- bow was ahead of its time shot well ----limbs wasn't


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

173bc said:


> you gotta nock an arrow on the string before you let er' go man!


ha!


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

I’d give the Bowtech Invasion and PSE full throttle a tie in my books...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustoff707 (Jul 12, 2017)

Of all I've shot since the early '70s it has to be the Jennings Model T. But--I've never shot a Bowtech and probably never will as I have a pair of Elite Hunters that should last me the rest of my hunting days and nights.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Bourbon Boy said:


> Easy answer, my first bow, back in the 80'S, a Browning Mirage. Bought it at a Pro shop, they set it up and gave me a hour of range time, plus some lessons. All was going pretty good until I pulled it back and BAM! The riser broke in half at the rest hole, cables (steel) wrapped around my arm, arrow still on the string, I didn't know what happened. Luckily the tech was shooting beside me also, and saw it all. He was speechless, Browning wouldn't cover the bow, said it was dry fired. The shop gave me a High Country to shoot, I liked it a lot better. I hope to never have anything like that happen again.--BB


The custodian at the very first school I taught in had a big scar on his cheek from a Browning bow that broke at the riser. He shattered his cheek bone and had to have serious surgery. Browning denied any responsibility and the fellow was in the middle of a lawsuit for medical expenses. I was very glad to be shooting Black Widow recurves at the time, as that would have ruined me for life.


----------



## BuLzEyE (May 22, 2002)

pse mach 4


----------



## Bows for me (Mar 17, 2017)

page xt said:


> All of my bows must have been junk, I couldn't shoot any of them well had to be the bows!


Beat me 2 it but mine would be a mathews xlr8 when it first came out boy was it fast I got it brand new a shooter got it for me I was into the speed thing until then worst draw ever and couldn't hit consistant for some reason


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

In 1990 I had a PSE Fire Flite Express set on 90lbs. I was at a 3d shoot shooting at about a 30yd target. The tear drop on the cable broke and it thru the top limb plum over the 30yd target. That tear drop hit me in my bow hand and about broke my thumb and had me bleeding like crazy. In 1991 I had a PSE Mach Flite 4R on 90lbs. I was at a 3d shoot and at full draw that bow exploded. The riser snapped in half in the center of the grip right in my hand. The limbs come out of the riser and one cam come plum off a limb. Pieces of that 90lb bow went absolutely every where. Supprisingly nothing touched me at all. But I was holding 90lbs and I punched myself in the face and didn’t know where I was at for a few minutes. My buddy was standing beside me he had the exact same bow and he never shot his again he had a new one by the next weekend. I really liked both of those bows and it wasn’t the bows fault I was shooting 90lbs with to light of arrows. In 2006 I had a 2005 Bowtech Allegience that blew 3 sets of limbs that year. When it blew the second set I took it to the shop. He called me a couple weeks later and told me my limbs was in. I walked from the counter to the inside range and started sighting it back in. After about 20 shots I took it back to the counter with another broken limb. I traded it right then with a broken limb for a new 2006 Bowtech Allegience and about 2 months later it broke a limb. That’s when I started shooting Elite.


----------



## Louie dog (Jun 30, 2016)

Lol I had an arrow in them used 2315 aluminum arrows 70 lb bow Hoyt striker just a piece of junk


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Oneida strike force. String eating POS!


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

XI Legend, never could get that bow to shoot right, missed the biggest deer in my life with it in 1993, I've relived that shot a blue million times since then, POS!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Xi flatliner was horrible, heavy as all get out and a super hard draw to boot


----------



## douglasjwood (Apr 19, 2017)

pa.hunter said:


> Proline any model-- bow was ahead of its time shot well ----limbs wasn't


Still have my old Proline. Never had a limb issue. The thing is near 30 years old. Just replaced it last year about this time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MathewsFmj (Dec 22, 2017)

Mathews reezen


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Any Mathews since the Switchback or SQ2 up until the Halon (to heavy but shoots) or the PSE GX...


----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

Alaska at heart said:


> The custodian at the very first school I taught in had a big scar on his cheek from a Browning bow that broke at the riser. He shattered his cheek bone and had to have serious surgery. Browning denied any responsibility and the fellow was in the middle of a lawsuit for medical expenses. I was very glad to be shooting Black Widow recurves at the time, as that would have ruined me for life.


I had a couple Brownings back in the day. Laminated wood riser if I remember correctly. Regardless, both went to hell pretty quick! One the limb splintered and the other the riser cracked.
My most regrettable purchase was a Hoyt SuperSlam. Oblong cams that wouldn’t stay in tune, horrible strings/cables. Haven’t touched a Hoyt since!! 
UT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I haven't read the whole thread, but Im surprised no one has mentioned Xi. That is a company that virtually went out of business overnight because of limb failures.

Now I see the posts right above mine.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Any single cam bow. I have never had or strung a single cam bow that would shoot a broadhead to my satisfaction. Glad the world is starting cleansing them from the archery gene pool. I always said expandables were invented for Mathews guys...you know it’s true.&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## Bows for me (Mar 17, 2017)

Almost forgot bowtech assin hated that piece and mathews mq 32 I think was the model


----------



## fireman2019 (Oct 18, 2009)

Green River said:


> Any single cam bow. I have never had or strung a single cam bow that would shoot a broadhead to my satisfaction. Glad the world is starting cleansing them from the archery gene pool. I always said expandables were invented for Mathews guys...you know it’s true.��


They were definitely tricky to get broadheads to fly good. I played hell with several brands of broadheads with my ZMax and BlackMax. Then I called Mathews and they said try a 4 blade 90grn Muzzy. That did the trick. Those heads flew perfectly out of all my single cam Mathews.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

never bought a "worst" bow


----------



## Had a Hoyt (Nov 28, 2006)

leterflyagain said:


> But they were Soooo quiet. Haha had a buddy that had one and made me jump everytime he let er loose


Yep, very noisy bow.

My buddy got a bull with one. I was calling for him and was about 50 yards away. There was no question he had shot, it sounded like he was standing right beside. That thing was loud.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

traparatus said:


> It's not even close to the worst bow but I've really enjoyed watching the evolution of Mathews HTR. It went from 'Oh my God, this is the most amazing technology ever, compound bow world will never be the same' to 'Why the hell does this thing cost $1100?' to 'Good God, I've dropped the price all the way down to $450 and I still can't give this thing away'. All in one year.


It’s the best bow I’ve ever had! And I know a TON of people that feel the same as me.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

0nepin said:


> Which one ? The original xforce hf 6 might be best bow ever manufactured imho ,definitely the most influential bow ever made .matter of fact it changed how every manufacturer designs there bows . The 2007 xforce hf 6 is the bow that advanced the entire archery industry


I agree 100%. The X-Force set the archery industry on it's ear. Regret to this day selling my HF6.


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

80 lb Browning Boss Mantis blew up after 5 years of ownership. I wa trying to shoot a close to 30 inch mulie buck on a limited draw tag. First shot I heard a loud pop arrow went left 40 yards buck didn't vacate so I drew again got back half way thru my draw seen the top cam spinning. Tossed that shoulder jerking bow across the prairie. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

0nepin said:


> Which one ? The original xforce hf 6 might be best bow ever manufactured imho ,definitely the most influential bow ever made .matter of fact it changed how every manufacturer designs there bows . The 2007 xforce hf 6 is the bow that advanced the entire archery industry


Agreed!!

It was a bow that was way ahead of its time and unlike anything at the time. It is just as fast and smooth as any bow made today.

Still got mine and I do shoot it a lot.


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

Anything labeled PSE,BT carbon overdrive,hoyt defiant turbo


----------



## KGen (May 31, 2010)

Right now I would say Hoyt Hyperedge, however I'm a bit biased at the moment because mine is in pieces at the moment from a limb failure. It might be great again once the new limbs arrive and it gets put back together. Either way I think it's going down the road along with my other Hoyt's. I don't like companies who say they have the best product, most durable then leave you hanging.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

traparatus said:


> It's not even close to the worst bow but I've really enjoyed watching the evolution of Mathews HTR. It went from 'Oh my God, this is the most amazing technology ever, compound bow world will never be the same' to 'Why the hell does this thing cost $1100?' to 'Good God, I've dropped the price all the way down to $450 and I still can't give this thing away'. All in one year.


you got it wrong,,,best bow ever made...


----------



## Ferro (Sep 25, 2015)

Had a Bowtech Destroyer 350 drawing it back on a deer limb cracked in half. Dealer replaced both limbs free, 1 week later boom she gone, both limbs cracked in half. Had 2 buddies that had Destroyer, and they both had a blow up. They should have called it the Bowtech Dynamite, with slogan it will shoot till it goes boom. Never owned a Bowtech since


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

K&K Vengeance......you could shoot it bout 30 to 50 shots and had to reserve cables. Lmbo

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Renegades hands down, used micarta for cam bearings.


----------



## 1faith (Dec 8, 2010)

Outside of problematic Hoyts I had a Ross Cardiac that came in about 25 fps under IBO, dealer sent it back and gave me a new Ross 31. It sounded exactly it had a metal can full of nuts and bolts in the limb pockets, I've never seen anything like it dozens of people looked at it and no one could figure it out. No surprise they are no longer in business.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

full moon64 said:


> you got it wrong,,,best bow ever made...


lol no.


----------



## ohioarcher (Apr 9, 2011)

KGen said:


> Right now I would say Hoyt Hyperedge, however I'm a bit biased at the moment because mine is in pieces at the moment from a limb failure. It might be great again once the new limbs arrive and it gets put back together. Either way I think it's going down the road along with my other Hoyt's. I don't like companies who say they have the best product, most durable then leave you hanging.


I had 3 sets of limbs on my Pro Defiant Goodbye Hoyt and your limb splinters. Switched to Elite couldn’t be happier


----------



## billk63 (Oct 13, 2010)

BowKil said:


> Apparently, none y'all shot compound bows in the 70's!


We shot PSE back then. Martins were also top of the line. There were a few others that were also good but Bear made some real junky entry level stuff back then.


----------



## Hoyt1945 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hoyt CRX, worst cam hoyt has ever used. (Just my opinion)


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

joffutt1 said:


> lol no.


Lol yes


----------



## Huskyhunter (Oct 7, 2007)

Alpine Fatal impact, The bow shot great but i couldn't keep a set of limbs on it, actually cracked a limb the evening before bow season, glad i had a back up bow, which was also an alpine that i never had a problem with.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

For me it had to be a martin firecat. After 6 months the only thing original on it was the cams......... strange thing is the bow would drive tacks............if you could keep it together. Brought it home the first day I got it, drew back and was aiming, before I even touched the release off the string broke at full draw. Had no choice but keep it, couldnt afford another bow back then.


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

1faith said:


> Outside of problematic Hoyts I had a Ross Cardiac that came in about 25 fps under IBO, dealer sent it back and gave me a new Ross 31. It sounded exactly it had a metal can full of nuts and bolts in the limb pockets, I've never seen anything like it dozens of people looked at it and no one could figure it out. No surprise they are no longer in business.


Funny, I've bought and sold probably 30 bows from Hoyt carbons to PSE to Bowtech to Mathews and one of the bows that I can't get rid of is the Ross Cardiac. I have never shot a bow so accurate and it fits me perfectly.

Them being out of business had nothing to do with their bows, as they were popular and well-made (except for yours I guess). The owner was a nutjob though who thought he was a rock star.

However, my least favorite bow ever was a Mathews Switchback and I've owned 2 of them. They felt like a cheaply made toy in my hands, loud, and I could not shoot accurately.


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Carbon overdrive. Way to much riser flex. Especially after yoke tuning it. Traded off quick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

pa.hunter said:


> Proline any model-- bow was ahead of its time shot well ----limbs wasn't


Yep, that Proline New Wave was a limb crackin machine.


----------



## aggie3d (Feb 14, 2003)

Hoyt Proforce Extreme. Felt like holding a 2x4 in your hand


----------



## miwolverines (Jan 10, 2016)

Worst that I've owned, BowTech Air Raid....biggest disappointment ever. Traded it for an Elite GT500 a week after I FINALLY got it.


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

I still regret buying a Maxxis 31. Best part was that it turned out to be a huge franken project.


----------



## Ranger522 (Aug 14, 2016)

I bought a Hoyt trykon xl years ago for part of a franken project. I shot it some and then just sold it. Didn’t like it at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Medlock (Feb 2, 2018)

For me it was bowtech allegiance..shot it for 3 months hard and never could make friends with that bow.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Whatever bow Chris Brackett poaches with......:wink:


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Out of all the bows I have owned the Mathews Nocam gave me the most fits.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Css


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hopperton said:


> Css


 I beg to differ CSS where great shooting bows.


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

Alpine Silverado! Sounded like two boat paddles slapping together. Guys wouldn't shoot with me unless they were wearing hearing protection.


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

jab73 said:


> Carbon overdrive. Way to much riser flex. Especially after yoke tuning it. Traded off quick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


no kidding what a POS


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Lol yes


Well then if that’s the case you should have no trouble getting a hell of a deal from all of them in the classifieds. Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntlerCRAZED (Oct 12, 2009)

My least favorite bow I have ever shot was the Bowtech Carbon Overdrive,love bowtech but I hated the feel of that bow.The best bow the last 25 years in my opinion is the Bowtech Invasion it shot so dang good for me personally and I loved it and wish I never sold it.The Mathews Triax may take my number one spot however but we shall see


----------



## Birdieman (Feb 18, 2013)

Worst for me was the Hoyt Smoke from the mid to late 90's.


----------



## NCMFX (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't know if it's the worst ever but the bows I hated the most were:

- Mathews Reezen, draw cycle was horrific, no idea why I bought the damn thing and didn't keep it long. Gave me a Reezen to start shooting Hoyts.
- Bowtech D340 - thing had the worst pinging sound when you shot it, hated the noise. 
- Pearson spoiler- when I was a kid. It had a huge,fat, plastic grip and terrible cams. I was young, shooting in the backyard I had the grip slip out of my hand somehow and I'm guessing the cable guard rod hit me right between the eyes, about knocked me silly.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

NCMFX said:


> Don't know if it's the worst ever but the bows I hated the most were:
> 
> - Mathews Reezen, draw cycle was horrific, no idea why I bought the damn thing and didn't keep it long. Gave me a Reezen to start shooting Hoyts.
> - Bowtech D340 - thing had the worst pinging sound when you shot it, hated the noise.
> - Pearson spoiler- when I was a kid. It had a huge,fat, plastic grip and terrible cams. I was young, shooting in the backyard I had the grip slip out of my hand somehow and I'm guessing the cable guard rod hit me right between the eyes, about knocked me silly.


My D340 is very quiet?


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

My worst bows ever shot were....

Mathews helim
Elite Option 6
Prime shift

I don't have a top 5 yet these three were the worst I've ever shot.


----------



## DK67 (Jan 1, 2018)

Bear flare , heavy hard to draw and slow , Pearson renegade , limbs busted , Dartin mustang , hated it , and the Bowtech BTX 31 fast shoots great liked it but both mine and my sons limbs split sold mine after it was fixed he had two sets split then he sold it , we r both shopping for new bows at this time , we used back ups this past fall pse DNA and a Xforce 6 ,


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Medlock said:


> For me it was bowtech allegiance..shot it for 3 months hard and never could make friends with that bow.


The Ally is legendary....


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Athens Affliction. Damn thing would fling an arrow wherever it wanted. It wasn't mine,but I tuned up a Reezen for a work buddy. What a POS,that thing was awful. He finally retired it last year after buying a Halon.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

The Reflex line by Hoyt, around 97-99, when they went to a split limb, they all were shattering

other, my 1975 Carol, that is where the name cables came from, they were steel cables back then...you just guestimated where the arrow may hit the target..


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Bt mag and boss I fought those two bows for to long


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I would say the Bear Delta V. I met Fred Bear at the NFAA Nationals in Darrington in the 80s and even Mr Bear said it was junk when I asked him.


----------



## deerslayerro (May 17, 2006)

The first Indian compound bow! All steel cable string and a plastic riser. TRUE POS!


----------



## acuyouthguy (Jan 5, 2006)

(PSE Baby G)Agreed....had two explode on me....one right before I left on a big hunt


----------



## KeithSr (Mar 25, 2013)

0nepin said:


> Bowtech 82nd or general .both are bombs just waiting to blow up .


My Bowtech 82nd is awesome... You have no idea what you are talking about. Unless you have had several of them that were lemons, you are being prejudiced. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU (May 20, 2003)

Elite gt500


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

The original PSE Baby G was a great shooting bow! That bow taught me to perfect my form because if I was off even a wee bit I donated a good bit of forearm skin to the archery god's. For the times it was a fast, unforgiving, loud, demanding *****. I learned a lot from that bow!


----------



## Shooters Edge (Feb 6, 2005)

Sorry Kevin....The original Oregon Bows. While they were the fore runner to the Bowtech technology, and they were fast for their time, we were warrantying 2 - 4 sets of limbs a year on each bow. And it was like an M80 going off in your hand when you shot them.


----------



## Generator (Jan 1, 2018)

Ridgid, late 70's or early 80's. Metal limbs and would eventually break apart....terrible design.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

enkriss said:


> PSE Baby G...hated that bow.


THIS THIS THIS. Most critical,bow ever produced.


----------



## RacksAndTracks (Oct 31, 2016)

BillKhampa said:


> maybe this will start a big fight, but, I am just curious what was the worst bow ever made?


I am going to go with the new Hoyt. I shot it, I've shot Mathews for years. There is a reason. Honestly, people say that Mathews shooters are brainwashed and cult like but seriously... you can't tell me they aren't the smoothest and quietest bows ever. The new Hoyt is a vibration station and it's relatively loud. This was a little fun writing and I am sure I will hear about it but there is no doubt that the answer has to lay in the Hoyt brand hahaha.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Archery Talk forum


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I’d say the K&K hybrid cam bow. 

It appears the cams were originally designed to be binary ? 

Apparently lawsuit threats and actions caused the designer to make a shift. He then decided to convert a meant to be binary cam into a hybrid cam. Claiming the hybrid cam was producing fastest speeds. ( attempt to knock binary cams who were lawsuiting him)

The bows cams were a disaster. Nock travel was off the hook. Bow needed a stiffer than normal spine arrow to paper tune. Cams also ate strings in some instances.

To save his face, he somehow worked a deal to upfit each bow to a binary conversion, took the cam deposits and filed BK. People got stuck double. 

Along cane a gentleman who also owns a binary patent and offered his version of an upfit just as a good will measure at a nominal few hundred dollar charge. To really no benefit of himself financially, he took heat just for trying ! 

Been an archer since 1970 and I’ve never seen anything so remotely gross negligence in our sport then this start up K&K bow.

Thereafter, this basic same riser was offered in a true binary system and proved to be a great bow and riser. It was the last second adjustment to convert a binary to a hybrid in order to save money on cams already made. 

Brain fart and scam of a lifetime in Archery.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixpack1975 (Nov 23, 2011)

Had an XI legend Magnum that went through 4 sets of limbs in 2 years.... before it finally died the fiery death it deserved when my car caught fire in my driveway. Karma for that piece of crap.....


----------



## jspell08 (Jun 20, 2017)

enkriss said:


> PSE Baby G...hated that bow.


Yes, I had that thing for 10 years too long... just wasn't right for me


----------



## Spiderbob (Jul 28, 2015)

I can't say as I haven't had a lot a different brands. I have had about 30 years of Hoyt products and they have all been good. I probably disliked the Raptor the most but it still took game and shot well but was noisy.


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

bowtech2006 said:


> High country iron mace


Curiosity is peaked! Care to expound? The Mace is one of the only old bows I have ever kept. I always sell my old bows. It is still my backup today.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

0nepin said:


> Which one ? The original xforce hf 6 might be best bow ever manufactured imho ,definitely the most influential bow ever made .matter of fact it changed how every manufacturer designs there bows . The 2007 xforce hf 6 is the bow that advanced the entire archery industry


I agree with you ! However Mathews sued PSE over the HF cam and PSE had to change cams. I think to the GX cam with ABB strings ? Well that Xforce derailed a lot and I think that’s where these guys are remembering. I still have my 07 XF ! Ain’t for sale either !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultrasweet (Dec 23, 2002)

Martin mystic!!!


----------



## BBDHeli-m (Jul 7, 2017)

Bear Alaskan, 4 wheel finger bow. Weighed 313lbs, Took a Cummins diesel hooked to the string to draw it, vibrated like like a pecan tree shaker. The true art shooting this bow is to aim where you thought the deer would jump when he heard the bow go off. Challenging


----------



## mobilemail (Dec 1, 2013)

MtnOyster said:


> XI Legend, never could get that bow to shoot right, missed the biggest deer in my life with it in 1993, I've relived that shot a blue million times since then, POS!


Funny you mention that one, it was my first bow. It might have been awful but I couldn't shoot for crap anyway! After a year I replaced it with a Hoyt Mystic Legacy (I guess that dates me), and sold the XI to my brother. He never shot it, the string broke and he can't find a replacement...so he can't hold it against me. :smile:


----------



## unicom (Dec 10, 2017)

I would agree with the first response. You buy it and it sits never to be used, worst bow ever. I will say the I have a PSE DriveX and I couldn't be happier. Not sure if I just got lucky or if PSE has done some serious changes in the bows to make them better quality then there older ones. This is coming from a Mathews/Hoyt snob. Just my two cents


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I had one that I went through a few set of limbs on in two season .my dealer always had a few hanging waiting on limbs .i have had zero limb issues with other brands of bows .pretty sure it’s well known issue with bowtech of that era.after so many issues with my 82nd I decided to never own another bowtech .


KeithSr said:


> My Bowtech 82nd is awesome... You have no idea what you are talking about. Unless you have had several of them that were lemons, you are being prejudiced.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## sdkhunter (Dec 19, 2007)

Honestly, I'm kinda surprised at some of the answers  Kinda depends on what "worst" is - are we just talking tuning issues, draw cycle, vibration, a bow's likelihood of limbs shattering, etc etc - cause they would all be different for me... It's also probably not all that possible to compare a 'bad' bow from 1988 to a bow from, 1998, 2008, 2018, etc....

At any rate - one of my least favorite bows (in the last decade or so) was the initial PSE Omen... For me, it was almost scary to draw at 70#.... I get that bows feel different for everyone but that is one that it's hard for me to imagine anyone actually liking how that bow shot...


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I also still have my 2007 hf 6 and its never going anywhere. Some people loved xforce bows with GX cams , I’m not one of them .


MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I agree with you ! However Mathews sued PSE over the HF cam and PSE had to change cams. I think to the GX cam with ABB strings ? Well that Xforce derailed a lot and I think that’s where these guys are remembering. I still have my 07 XF ! Ain’t for sale either !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.BOGUS (Jan 5, 2018)

Robert43 said:


> Any Martin


Dude your comment is just poop. They would not be in game for so long if they dont make anything good. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Archery Talk forum


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

sixpack1975 said:


> Had an XI legend Magnum that went through 4 sets of limbs in 2 years.... before it finally died the fiery death it deserved when my car caught fire in my driveway. Karma for that piece of crap.....


lol


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I had an omen with 83lb limbs and liked it but with the timing off just half a twist you had almost zero valley and would become horrible to shoot .not a bow you would want to own without owning a bow press .


sdkhunter said:


> Honestly, I'm kinda surprised at some of the answers  Kinda depends on what "worst" is - are we just talking tuning issues, draw cycle, vibration, a bow's likelihood of limbs shattering, etc etc - cause they would all be different for me... It's also probably not all that possible to compare a 'bad' bow from 1988 to a bow from, 1998, 2008, 2018, etc....
> 
> At any rate - one of my least favorite bows (in the last decade or so) was the initial PSE Omen... For me, it was almost scary to draw at 70#.... I get that bows feel different for everyone but that is one that it's hard for me to imagine anyone actually liking how that bow shot...


----------



## gutpileraider (Jul 27, 2016)

KeithSr said:


> My Bowtech 82nd is awesome... You have no idea what you are talking about. Unless you have had several of them that were lemons, you are being prejudiced.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Yeah, so far the Allegiance, 82nd and I think D340 surprisingly got a vote here, now I'm just waiting for someone to throw the Experience in, LOL.:lie::wacko::set1_rolf2: 
I don't know about worst ever, but I'll throw the Oneida Screaming Eagle/Phantom out there. Give Oneida an A for innovation effort, but didn't like the feel (slow) & ditched it pretty quick.


----------



## BigTCinPA (Apr 3, 2008)

RCL said:


> Any of the performance bows, by any of the bow companies, made during the time frame when they first started experimenting with egg shaped cams and Fast Flight strings (say roughly mid 80's to mid 90's). Seems like most of those things were rude, annoying beasts to shoot. Noisy, vibrating, hand shocking beasts.


Guys not old enough to remember these bows don't know what BAD is. Jennings Carbon Extreme in my opinion was the worst of the worst. Fast Flight string and steel cables with monster cams. 
I have tuned probably 1000+ bows through my little shop and these were the worst ever. I can shoot anything with a string and I could not make these shoot consistently well. I had one a guy left 
in the shop that I disassembled and threw away the parts and recycled the riser.


----------



## jesterdoc (Oct 26, 2010)

0nepin said:


> Bowtech 82nd or general .both are bombs just waiting to blow up .


I had an 82nd blow up. Top cam cratered at full draw. Now tech refused to cover it under warranty, they insisted that I had to have dry fired it at some point. 

Made me sad that bow was junk, I’m a veteran of the 82nd.


----------



## Doty Bumb (Apr 9, 2010)

Browning Bushmaster. Couldn't keep limbs on the damn thing, shot em till they broke, which didn't take long.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Any Martin. Aliens were garbage too.


----------



## jspell08 (Jun 20, 2017)

I couldn't stand mine


----------



## jspell08 (Jun 20, 2017)

Yeah, that thing would scare everything off at release


----------



## monsterbuck29 (Jul 20, 2006)

Mathews No-Cam


----------



## robinhood560 (Jul 19, 2017)

The Bear Delta V was the worst!!! Dangerous!!!


----------



## shootindarts71 (Nov 8, 2006)

0nepin said:


> Bowtech 82nd or general .both are bombs just waiting to blow up .


My 82nd is flawless! it's been bombproof!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## paulsdrc (Dec 31, 2007)

Has any one mentioned the "Rambo"? I had it years ago and it was all hype.


----------



## sixpack1975 (Nov 23, 2011)

monsterbuck29 said:


> Mathews No-Cam





Really? Certainly not their best offering but I know quite a few people that still like theirs. Hardly think it qualifies as the worst bow ever made though. Please elaborate on that one......


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

Jennings uni star


----------



## Gulo-gulo (Jun 29, 2015)

" Horton Fury "
Was my nightmare from hell.
Took a lot of backlash when I first reported the numerous issues I encountered.

All but destroyed a once in a life time dream hunt

But time bore it out that numerous others ran into the same difficulties.

Suspect Horton's demise shortly there after was in part due this flag ship flop

If they only would have stopped at the Havoc rather than chased the quest for more speed. They may still be here today??????


Gg


----------



## OldeDelphArcher (Dec 10, 2009)

For me the worst bow ever produced is any of the Hoyt carbon bows because they are made in China by chinese child labor. At their price point this is inexcusable. I owned one of the first ones and had issues out of the box. Now i see newer carbon risers are exploding. I shot Hoyt for over 30 years until their move to mostly chinese carbon bows. Never again.


----------



## PNW Slayer (Nov 4, 2017)

The Hoyts even the RX1 even with the build is really cheap feel and the paint job is hideous. For $1600 it's trash and loud as ****


----------



## MikeinMO (Aug 28, 2010)

Bows are like women. (or maybe like men if you're a woman). If you want long term happiness, find one you like a lot, then spend the rest of your life learning to love it.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

The Jennings Uniforce, A.K.A. the Jennings UniFARCE! The nock travel was horrendous! 

I built a draw board back then when I'd never even heard of a draw board just to show the Pro shop owner what the nock was doing. When I demonstrated it to him at his shop, he immediately called Bear/Jennings and asked them if he needed to send it back to them so they could work on it and they said no, just give the customer his money back! They knew their was no fixing that piece of junk. I was so relieved to get my money back. I swore then and there I would never own a single cam until someone designed one with level nock travel, which was when Darton introduced the CPS.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol i could not agree more .i wouldn’t even consider one if it was half price after shooting it .im sure they will refine it some and next year it will be a good bow .


PNW Slayer said:


> The Hoyts even the RX1 even with the build is really cheap feel and the paint job is hideous. For $1600 it's trash and loud as ****


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

PNW Slayer said:


> The Hoyts even the RX1 even with the build is really cheap feel and the paint job is hideous. For $1600 it's trash and loud as ****


I really was considering a Hoyt this year. But couldn't get anywhere near the price very disappointed in them.


----------



## Carniivore (May 30, 2015)

Winchester initial entry...bad, bad,


----------



## Hobbs34 (Jan 9, 2009)

My worst bows ever shot were....

Mathews helim
Elite Option 6
Prime shift

I don't have a top 5 yet these three were the worst I've ever shot

If you cannot shoot a Helim, I would cut your losses now?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

I haven't shot a truly bad compound made in the last ten years, some are much better than others but none have been close to the first compounds produced.

I bought one of the first compounds made by PSE, cost me about 3 weeks pay, it was slow and the hand shock was severe. The bow lasted for a couple of months then both limbs split down the middle while the bow was in a rack. PSE refused to replace the limbs saying it was "new technology" and had no warranty.


----------



## Black Knight (Jul 8, 2003)

Going back to the 70's, it was the Ramco. They all broke in the grip.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

High Country Four Runner.

Basically the same issues as the Baby G.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

hoyt tricon
and I like hoyt bows


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jan 7, 2016)

Oneida Eagle for me. Pulled full draw while in tree stand, kept my feet planted as I rotated/twisted my upper body. Got the shot and let go. The mistake was immediate revealed as the lever action limb slammed into my thigh was incredibly loud...those bows are noisy anyway. The pain hit next. As the numbness went away the pain from having my ignition key launched into my upper thigh was incredibly painful. To add insult to injury the timing on the bow was now off. I was happy to eventually trash that bow as it became a yearly event to rebuild/re-time it anyway.


----------



## zeroflip95 (Mar 10, 2014)

bowtech2006 said:


> High country iron mace


You are crazy


----------



## KTM26 (Jan 14, 2018)

I’ll add a vote for the Oneida Eagle. Cool concept but I could never get all the moving parts synced like they were supposed to work. Actually had a flintlock musket that was more reliable;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wedwards63 (May 16, 2003)

slamnationalley said:


> Oneida strike force. String eating POS!


Lol... for me any Oneida I have had, and I have had two too many, have been a noisy P.o.S.
I bought a knock off RPM bow and it was just as bad if not worse. Thing fell apart as I shot it.
The lever action recurve design just goes off like a gun. Only bow I've used that makes people jump on the line when I let off an arrow... lol


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> High Country Four Runner.
> 
> Basically the same issues as the Baby G.


The High Country Mini Z wasnt much better


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

OK I bet most of you whipper snappers don't go this far back but I can assure you I'm correct. 

You don't no worst until you try to shoot the vintage bows. I'm convinced the bear delta-V was the absolute worst POS that a manufacturer ever tried to inflict on the public. it weighed 500 pounds and the string stoppers made a huge racket on every shot. the cams and adjustments were plastic with Allen keyed set screws that dug into the plastic sheathing of the cables to hold them in place. Holly crap what absolute junk!

the second runner up was the original bear whitetail it had cables and crap strung all over the place and big honkin metal brackets that held the wheels on the end of the solid fiberglass limbs. I know I know, it was state of the art when it first came out but they kept on selling that crap long after the 2 wheel bows took over the market. At that point it was absolute junk. 

Now the current iteration of the bear bows are certainly adequate but man those first attempts were horrific.


----------



## ninnie (Jan 21, 2016)

Xi flatliner myles keller edition. Loud and timing always seemed to go out. Lots of vibration. 
Shot with a guy on winter league screen shoot . He had pse baby g and when he shot, I jumped. I thought his bow exploded.


----------



## ecfrost (Jul 13, 2016)

I think any brand that is actively still manufacturing bows are good bows. What ever one feels good in your hand when you shoot is the best one.


----------



## BadgerND (Oct 4, 2009)

Karbon said:


> Any Martin. Aliens were garbage too.


I've had a few Martins that I loved, starting back in the early 80's. The worst bow ever made was definitely the original Golden Eagle compound, had a roommate that owned one in about '76; we thought my Bear Whitetail was a Cadillac compared to his Golden Eagle. The worst modern bow I've owned was a BowTech Admiral. The worst modern bows I've seen were the BowTech Destroyer and Mathews Monster, one of each blew up next to me at 3D league and another Monster blew up down the line from me.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

PSE, G Force GX. Had it 6 months and sold it. It was hanging in the garage after 2 months The string went off the cam two times. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Carlinovic (Feb 12, 2018)

The sit idle response! Love it!


----------



## reggie734 (Aug 18, 2009)

O I had a diamond carbon cure was so excited to get it after a session of trying to get it right tired everything. u could not hit the target the same after each shot and sound like fire wood popping sold it got a prime I'm a happy man 

Sent from my Z959 using Archery Talk forum


----------



## archertl (Apr 14, 2013)

PSE sinister. That is the worst cycling bow i have ever shot.


----------



## 40Caliber (Mar 21, 2005)

Had a Hoyt Pro Vantage , riser broke at full draw and knocked me out ! Woke up laying on the floor in a pool of blood , pieces laying everywhere !


----------



## monster4x4 (Aug 22, 2016)

bghunter7311 said:


> I had a reezen for a few years and shot it very well in the three years I hunted with it I never missed an animal other than a coyote at 50plus moving and that was well north of a dozen animals.


I had a reezen, and loved it. Very accurate bow. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

Bear truth/ truth 2 and the carnage. String eaters from hell


----------



## ottobond (Oct 26, 2003)

Hoyt Trykon you couldn't keep that sucker in time for nothing.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

*Ouch Ouch*

Maybe not just one single bow, but a brand name during the 1980's "*P*_ieces_ *S*_cattered_ *E*_verywhere_"
Watched a guy at a 3D shoot come to full draw...hold.....and WHAM !! That diecast riser broke clean just above the grip. There were limbs, wheels, cables, and the top half of the riser flying around this guys head. I'm glad I was standing back a ways. He had various contusions and lacerations. Not a good day for PSE.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

DaveHawk said:


> Maybe not just one single bow, but a brand name during the 1980's "*P*_ieces_ *S*_cattered_ *E*_verywhere_"
> Watched a guy at a 3D shoot come to full draw...hold.....and WHAM !! That diecast riser broke clean just above the grip. There were limbs, wheels, cables, and the top half of the riser flying around this guys head. I'm glad I was standing back a ways. He had various contusions and lacerations. Not a good day for PSE.


It was during the 90s. They had started to make their own limbs. I broke 14 of them in one year in 1994 and I was shooting for them. I went to the 1994 NFAA Nationals with two bows and broke both of them prior to the start of the shoot. I had to borrow my buddy's spare bow. I had one that year that exploded in my trunk on a 300 mile trip to a tournament. When the Rep brought my new bow that year, I pulled it back and the limbs broke. He ran out to his car and brought in a second bow. I pulled it back and the limbs broke again. I went to the PSE factory for the Dealers training and for the shooter's class. The first day of the shooter's class, my limbs broke. I still believe that I have the record of breaking 14 bows in one year. PSE dropped me at the end of 1994 for not winning enough tournaments. To show you how bright I am, I am still shooting them.


----------



## Dryfork (Jun 21, 2017)

*PSE Mach 5*

Every part broke once. Most parts broke twice.
Could never make the same arrow hit the same hole twice @ 20 yards.
It felt like 440 volts running up my arm on nearly every shot.

Though I like the contribution of Ben Pearson to our industry, I had a mid 70's compound that was the only bow to just go all to pieces in my hand. Threw it into a 55 gal fire barrel and never looked back.


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

Dryfork said:


> *PSE Mach 5*
> 
> Every part broke once. Most parts broke twice.
> Could never make the same arrow hit the same hole twice @ 20 yards.
> ...


Never had a problem with the Mach 5, loved it so much bought the 6 when it came out, also bought a Carroll Dominator with the same maxis cams, still have that bow today and its hard to say how may shots are through it and zero problems


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

0nepin said:


> Bowtech 82nd or general .both are bombs just waiting to blow up .


Bowtech will probably take the podium in this poll...


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Interesting post and responses for sure. One AT member mentioned the Athens Accomplice 34 as the worst bow he had ever shot. For me its one of the best ever made? Goes to show how different we all are in fit and feel I guess.


----------



## peace (May 25, 2006)

Robert43 said:


> Any Martin


This guy doesn't think so...


----------



## Bufflerbob (Jun 9, 2009)

I bought a PSE Lazer in 1978 and shot it for 30 years.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

peace said:


> This guy doesn't think so...


Yeah I'm sure their will be as many pros shooting Martin next year as there was shooting Barnesdales after Dave won.


----------



## UgyenT (Dec 30, 2016)

I own a Carbon Matrix and I personally feel that it is the worst bow I ever shot. I have shot Hoyt Ultra Tec, Hoyt Ultra Mag, Hoyt Ultra Elite and Hoyt Defiant.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

Had a PSE Spirit, it was well, not very nice... Almost made me quit archery.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

This Disney Tangled recurve is the worst. My poor kid can't hit the dog from 3 feet. She gets major fletching contact and the resulting arrow flight is garbage! If her dad was a decent mentor he would get her some better arrows. The quiver sucks too. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> This Disney Tangled recurve is the worst. My poor kid can't hit the dog from 3 feet. She gets major fletching contact and the resulting arrow flight is garbage! If her dad was a decent mentor he would get her some better arrows. The quiver sucks too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, this is awesome! What a cutie!


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow !!!!!


40Caliber said:


> Had a Hoyt Pro Vantage , riser broke at full draw and knocked me out ! Woke up laying on the floor in a pool of blood , pieces laying everywhere !


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Same here... 



Macs69 said:


> There must be something wrong with me. I actually really like my HTR. It shoots like mad, and is dead quiet.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Macs69 said:


> There must be something wrong with me. I actually really like my HTR. It shoots like mad, and is dead quiet.


I'll back this up also. Great bow..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimb2 (Aug 27, 2016)

Once upon a time Indian Archery had a bow and the string was a steel cable. you don't know bad bow


----------



## jimb2 (Aug 27, 2016)

deerslayerro said:


> The first Indian compound bow! All steel cable string and a plastic riser. TRUE POS!


that's what I said also. these guys don't know bad


----------



## KVR2325 (Sep 19, 2015)

jab73 said:


> Carbon overdrive. Way to much riser flex. Especially after yoke tuning it. Traded off quick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Still have my Carbon Overdrive. Killed lotsa deer with this last bow. Love the light weight....easy to carry on hunts. For a bow that is easy to tune...a few shops never developed the knack for tuning out cam lean before set-up. However, at quality shops where technicians know what their doing....set-up is a snap. I guess it's just a personal preference.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Archery Talk forum


----------



## KVR2325 (Sep 19, 2015)

MikeinMO said:


> Bows are like women. (or maybe like men if you're a woman). If you want long term happiness, find one you like a lot, then spend the rest of your life learning to love it.


LOL. Now there's the ultimate truth!!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Archery Talk forum


----------



## unie01 (Feb 4, 2018)

subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Bear Delta V (vee)


----------



## Jeff Burris (Jul 28, 2010)

*Turtle Bow*

Had to come out of the woodwork(-ing) to chime in on this one... technically, among the worst would be the Turtle Bow that wins each match 
I know many of you will recognize this from The Bowyer's Bible series, and those fortunate enough to participate together in it.
The idea was to add a fun and insightful division in the meets/competitions these veteran hot shots held, called Turtle Bow.
As I recall the criteria was mainly for it to work and be "real", but to see how slowly the bow could be engineered to shoot through the chronometer. Often the limb tips would be huge for one thing, and so it was a Thinking Outside the proverbial Box thing:
Instead of always just striving to make a bow better by thinking of things and trying them, if something worked at making an otherwise genuine bow slower and less desirable, the thinking was that you could reverse that to make bows better.
I like it when a good thought experiment can be made brazenly manifest in reality (just don't try the quantum suicide machine no matter how close you get to assembling a home brew particle accelerator).


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

UgyenT said:


> I own a Carbon Matrix and I personally feel that it is the worst bow I ever shot. I have shot Hoyt Ultra Tec, Hoyt Ultra Mag, Hoyt Ultra Elite and Hoyt Defiant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


try shooting something else other than a hoyt! Plenty of other bow companies out there to try out!:wink:


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Any bow that came from the factory with monofilament center serving.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

KVR2325 said:


> Still have my Carbon Overdrive. Killed lotsa deer with this last bow. Love the light weight....easy to carry on hunts. For a bow that is easy to tune...a few shops never developed the knack for tuning out cam lean before set-up. However, at quality shops where technicians know what their doing....set-up is a snap. I guess it's just a personal preference.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Archery Talk forum


The Carbon Overdrive had a problem with 70# limbs, the riser was actually bending and twisting making some of them useless. It's not a matter of a good bow tech, it's a matter of riser integrity.


----------



## UgyenT (Dec 30, 2016)

IClark said:


> try shooting something else other than a hoyt! Plenty of other bow companies out there to try out!:wink:


Unfortunately in Bhutan Hoyt is the prefered bow company amd easily available. [emoji45] 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

I've had 44 bows since 1990 and for me it was my first new bow.......Golden Eagle Predator. Not much let off, steel cables and a teardrop string, limb blocks that created all sorts of tuning issues, cams that felt worse than spiral cams in how they load up.etc.... maybe when i think back on it all bows back then were pretty crude.


----------

